# [KERNEL] Passage en 64 bits (Résolu)

## mp342

Bonjour,

Je veux réinstaller mon système pour passer en 64 bits. Est-ce que je peux réutiliser la configuration de mon noyau directement ou y a-t'il des modifications à faire ?

Merci d'avance.

Marc.Last edited by mp342 on Fri Jul 29, 2011 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu peux repartir de la config 32 bits et la réviser, il y a très peu de paramètres différents. Mais c'est justement autour de ces différences que tu devras bien vérifier (les paramètres généraux surtout).

----------

## mp342

Merci, tu aurais quelques exemples ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, mais vérifie bien les 2 premières sections de "Make Menuconfig".

Pour éviter les soucis, je referais la configuration à zéro, basée sur http://www.kernel-seeds.org/ : un mélange de config de base concoctée aux petits oignons + ajout manuel des modules nécessaires (pilotes), aidés par le site "Debian HCL" : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

----------

## mp342

Je vais regarder ça.

Encore merci.

Marc.

----------

